# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Weet jij hoeveel je kind snoept?

## Leontien

JOGG (Jongeren op Gezond gewicht) hebben een onderzoek gedaan onder ruim duizend ouders van kinderen. Deze kinderen waren in de leeftijd tussen de 4 en 16 jaar. Het blijkt dat kinderen meer snoepen dan ouders denken. Ze pakken thuis vaker een snoepje. En als ze eenmaal zakgeld krijgen, snacken ze ook buiten de deur vaker.

Heb jij door hoeveel kind snoept?

Breng je stem hierboven uit en licht hieronder eventueel toe.

----------


## shelara

Ik zeg maar zo, wat ouders niet in huis halen, kunnen ze ook niet pakken, dus dat is al een begin. Zakgeld, kun je zo geven dat ze heel weinig kunnen kopen, en leren ook om wat apart te leggen voor speelgoed, zo is dat mij geleerd, de helft sparen en ouders de rest erbij, erg stimulerend. Zonder snoep zijn ze niet zielig, dat moet je ze ook leren.

----------


## Mizzepi

Ik weet niet als mijn jongste dochter bij anderen is hoeveel ze dan snoept... thuis weet ik het wel. Maar best een lastige vraag.

----------


## Luuss0404

Wij kregen altijd een koekje of snoepje bij de thee als we uit school kwamen en op vrijdag mochten we in de snoepwinkel wat uitzoeken voor een week... maar wel als we ook fruit en groente aten...
Ik ben niet zo'n snoepkont, alleen soms chocola en heb liever als tussendoortje een appel of aarbeitjes ofzo, hopelijk geef ik dat later door aan mijn kids  :Wink:

----------

